# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοDVD Αυτοκινήτου] kenwood dnx5240bt

## coolerman

Χαίρετε
έχει ενα πρόβλημα ενα φίλος με το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο,χάλασε η μονάδα DVD εσωτερικά(έσπασαν εσωτερικά κάποια εξαρτήματα πλαστικά) μου το έδωσε να το δώ.Το αφαιρώ προσεκτικά και το πήρα στα χέρια μου.
Το άνοιξα και όντως έχει χαλασμένο dvd,είδα το μοντέλο dvd σε new(πανάκριβο) και αποφάσισε να μην το φτιάξει,κατα την τοποθετήση του πάλι το kenwood δεν ανάβει καθόλου(dead)ασφάλεια είναι οκ(κατα την αφαίρεση του λειτουργούσε κανονικά)
τι έπαθε;; και εχω σκάσει απο την στεναχώρια μου.. :Crying: 
όποιος μπορεί να δώσει κάποιες πληροφορίες,με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα θα το εκτιμήσω ..

----------


## georged30

Μηπως ξέχασες να συνδέσεις καμια καλωδιοταινια κατά το δέσιμο?

----------


## coolerman

> Μηπως ξέχασες να συνδέσεις καμια καλωδιοταινια κατά το δέσιμο?


Θα το ξαναδώ άλλη μια φορά,αλλά δεν..έχω κοιτάξει/ελένξει πάνω απο 10 φορές.
υπάρχει περίπτωση απο στατικο ηλεκτρισμό να έγινε πατάτα;;Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έπαθε
ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------

